# Indy Women In Tech Championship Preview & Discussion Thread



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

This week the LPGA returns to the USA and the state of Indiana for the playing of the Indy Women In Tech Championship Driven by Group 1001.


Many of my readers might remember last year's exciting finish when Sung Hyun Park pictured above) and Lizette Salas were tied at the end of 72 holes. Park went on to win on the first playoff hole.

Here is my preview and more:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The first round pairings have now been posted.

For pairings and tournament preview:

Indy Women In Tech Championship Driven by Group 1001 Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1:

1- M.J. Hur -9
2- Nanna Koerstz Madsen -7
2- Bronte Law -7
2- Sakura Yokomine -7

For more scores: (Bottom of page)
Indy Women In Tech Championship Driven by Group 1001 Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 2:

1 Mi Jung Hur -11
2 Sakura Yokomine -9
3 Maria Torres -7
3 Marina Alex -7

For more scores: (Bottom of page)
Indy Women In Tech Championship Driven by Group 1001 Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 3:

1 Mi Jung Hur -17
2 Marina Alex -15
3 Maria Torres -13
4 Nanna Madsen -12

For more scores: (Bottom of page)
www.tonyslpgareport.com/2019/09/indy-women-in-tech-championship-driven.html


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results:

1 Mi Jung Hur -21
2 Nanna Madsen -17
3 Marina Alex -15

For more scores: (Bottom of page)
Indy Women In Tech Championship Driven by Group 1001 Preview


----------

